# Russell..the cat who "talks" using buttons..turn up volume



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2021)

*I found this guy the other day.  His mom taught him to communicate using buttons. OMG..I love him.  In one I saw he hit the "litter" button..and then walked over to his full litter box, to show it needed to be cleaned.





*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

I read a book about a woman who did this with her dog .. Christina Hunger - "How Stella Learned To Talk".


----------

